# Big Jim's "Fling and a Prayer Fall Warm Up" Shoot



## Jake Allen (Jul 28, 2012)

August 25 & 26
@ Big Jim and Barbara's spread in Albany.

2, 15 Target 3D Ranges

Classes: Men's Traditional, Women's Traditional Men's Primitive, Women's Primitive, Youth Traditional

Shooting Begins Daylight on Saturday, thru Mid-Afternoon Sunday

Costs:
Individual: $15.00 day/ 25$ weekend
Couples: $25.00 day/ $40.00 weekend
Youth (17 & under) $10.00 for the weekend

Jim Babcock: 229-344-6617
Office: 229-420-5669

Address: 812 Morgan Court. Albany, Ga 31705
Directions: From Albany take Hwy 82 East. Trun right on County Line Rd (@ Acree) Go 2 miles and turn right on Thomas Road.
(Signs will be posted on County Line Rd and Thomas Rd)

Ya'll come and shoot!


----------



## snook24 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. I'll be there!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 29, 2012)

I wonder how that ol' boy that wore his snake gaiters all weekend at the IBO Trad World would like Big Jim's place? LOL


----------



## RogerB (Jul 29, 2012)

One of the funniest things I have ever seen.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 1, 2012)

Don't scare em off before they even get here. I know that there was one killed here a couple years back, but I have been all over this property many times and have yet to see one personally and that includes having my dogs with me.

Anyway, for those who ain't scared, it promises to be a fun weekend. 
We have already started prepping the grounds and should start setting targets soon. 
I have a few older targets to get rid of for a fair price and the food should be good too.
Please try to make it down and tell a few friends about it, we enjoy seeing new people as well as the regulars.
Am expecting a few out of staters as well.

Hope to see ya'll there, BigJim


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 3, 2012)

Always a great shoot!! Ill be there!


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 6, 2012)

I know it's early, but just kinda wondering who thinks they'll make it this year.  
Right now it looks like it will be just Snook and Stick-n-string and me. We'll make the best of it 

I have changed the range to 2 -  15 target courses in order to make it a little easier for the shooters this year as we know it can get a little warm in August. You can however shoot them as much as you like.
thanks, bigjim


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 6, 2012)

Andrea and I will be there!!!


----------



## tnbuckskinner (Aug 6, 2012)

I am trying to talk Jamie into coming down.


----------



## brushy creek bryan (Aug 6, 2012)

I and at least one or two more will be coming.Maybe can round up a couple more  bcb


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 6, 2012)

I sure wish it wasnt so far from me.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 6, 2012)

We have plenty of room to camp, but for those less hardy, there are several hotels near by.

Wait a minute TNBuckSkinner, Jamie said he was trying to talk you in to coming down.

thanks, big jim


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 9, 2012)

Things are looking good on this end. Cleaning up, mowing grass, cleaning trails. 
Going to be a good weekend here if you come see us.
thanks,bigjim


----------



## cpowel10 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'll be there Saturday. 

I'll be the kinda fat guy with a compound who can't shoot worth a flip, I'll probably be following Jonathan and chase around. I live 5 minutes from you Big Jim!


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 15, 2012)

cpowel10 said:


> I'll be there Saturday.
> 
> I'll be the kinda fat guy with a compound who can't shoot worth a flip, I'll probably be following Jonathan and chase around. I live 5 minutes from you Big Jim!



I will act like I dont know you!!!


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 15, 2012)

Now hogdgz, we must be sociable. Besides, I'll bet you still have that compound hidden deep in the closet for a rainy day


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 15, 2012)

BigJim Bow said:


> Now hogdgz, we must be sociable. Besides, I'll bet you still have that compound hidden deep in the closet for a rainy day



Nope, its been gone for years, but sometimes I think I need it cause I cant hit nothing, lol.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 16, 2012)

hogdgz, if you ain't doin nothing, come on by tomorrow (Fri) you use a little help setting targets.

Shaping up nicely, bigjim


----------



## beaulesye10 (Aug 17, 2012)

I'll be there for sure... Looking forward to letting the longbow eat on someone else's targets for a little bit!


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 18, 2012)

Well, we finished the first course last night (shy of a little weed eating) and things are shaping up nicely. 
I have heard a report of "somewhat" cooler temps for next week and am excited about the possibilities (no promises).
There has also been a fair amount of folks replying to me via phone or in person vowing to attend. 
This could be our biggest shoot ever!

I have a new target on the way that could prove to be very interesting but it will have to remain seceret for at least a little while.
I believe I must be getting soft in my age as it apears that the range is a little easier than usual. Of course that is completely my perspective and possibly a figment of my imagination.

On top of all the other goodies- coffee, drinks, and food on site, we hope to have an order of blems here by then. 

Again, I ask for your help to keep the information going so others can experience the festivites and allow us to keep this shoot growing.

thanks,bigjim


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 21, 2012)

Saturday is growing near and apears that we might be ahead of schedule as far as setting up goes. 

Weather is looking good too. Temperature is forcasted for mid 80's and very low chance of rain. Sounds like a great weekend for a shoot!
thanks, bigjim


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 21, 2012)

Can't wait!!


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 21, 2012)

See yall soon!!!


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 22, 2012)

We'll, we only have a few targets left to set and a bunch of grass to cut. Hope to get a lot of that done today. 
Has been a challenge to juggle the bow building, course setting and shipping all this week. Every time we get a new batch of blems in, it gets crazy around here. 
Running deer is charged up and ready to go and with any luck, we will have a new and special target here in time to set up (going to be a secret).
thanks, bigjim


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 22, 2012)

Another good evening in the woods. We were able to set the remaining targets and stakes and all that remains is a little clean up. 
After setting everything, I have about a dozzen remaining targets looking for new homes. Could be going to your house. 

Don't forget, shoot is this Saturday and sunday.
thanks, bigjim


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 22, 2012)

BigJim Bow said:


> Every time we get a new batch of blems in, it gets crazy around here.



Is mine gonna be ready for pick up on Sat?


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't know buckbacks. What did you order? If you wanted anything ready, you need to talk with Debbie at the office. They kicked me out and now I'm just a bow builder and return a lot of messages.
bigjim


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 25, 2012)

The course is ready! The grub is cookin, the coffee is too. 

going to be a nice cool (at least for so. GA) weekend. Looks like the rain is gone too. 
I know there's always room for more excuses, but why not just come out and have a good time. We would love to see you!

thanks, BigJim and crew


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 25, 2012)

Pulling out now see ya around 10...


----------



## T Harris (Aug 25, 2012)

I know everyone will have a great time with you & Barb, Jim.  With school just getting under way here and after my 1st week of dealing with elementary & middle school chillins, I'm wor' out, lol.

I'm hoping to see ya'll the last weekend in February.

Take care my friend.

Terry Harris


----------



## gurn (Aug 25, 2012)

Yall have ah great time.


----------



## cpowel10 (Aug 25, 2012)

Had a great time today, this was the craziest target I've ever seen at a shoot!


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 25, 2012)

Made it back home. Made a few purchases, shoot a few rounds and got a tour of Jim's bow making facility(very nice)

Was a good time. Clint I thought the zombie was the weird one to shoot. That baboon was easy...


----------



## cpowel10 (Aug 25, 2012)

buckbacks said:


> Made it back home. Made a few purchases, shoot a few rounds and got a tour of Jim's bow making facility(very nice)
> 
> Was a good time. Clint I thought the zombie was the weird one to shoot. That baboon was easy...



That dang zombie cost both me and a buddy arrows! That's what we get going for 10 shots.

I missed seeing you out there. What time were you there? We got there around 1030 and started pretty quick.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 25, 2012)

cpowel10 said:


> That dang zombie cost both me and a buddy arrows! That's what we get going for 10 shots.
> 
> I missed seeing you out there. What time were you there? We got there around 1030 and started pretty quick.



We must have shot thru you cause we caught up w chase. I heard someone talking about the guys taking the 10 shots lol.


----------



## cpowel10 (Aug 25, 2012)

I got lucky on our first round with a 10, I got cocky coming through again. Dang zombie!


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 26, 2012)

At the end of the day, I joined stick-n-string and Boog for a round. The weather was very nice and suprisingly cool. 

Anyway, I too went for the head on the Zombie as I'm not one to back down from a challenge. I grazed his head and promptly burried my arrow beneath a ton of leaves and vines only to be found by some misguided artifacts hunter 500 years from now. 

Upon inspection of undead Fred's head, I noticed it was only sporting a low percentage of hits. Don't  know if there wasn't enough "Go for it" players in the group, or just that most missed hitting that ominous mug of his.

Well good news is that he will survive to be a thorn at the next shoot too.
Thanks Ya'll, we are expecting quite a few shooters today too.

see ya, bigjim


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 26, 2012)

Jim didn't i make that head shot?!?! Had a blast as always and at the moment i am waiting on Matt to cut his grass so we can go out there again!! 
Jim, not the one to brag, shot like a 208!! But he will gladly tell you how he beat my score of a 174!

Still my favorite shot had to be the hog in the woods, by which I made a 10 each time!!


----------

